# Discus Tank Pics



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just got back from class and figured i'd feed all my fish....Sanchezi was hiding in his tank, but my discus were alive and active this afternoon.

You'll notice that there is hair algae on a decent amount of my swords...its a pain. I got rid of most of it on my blyxa (excell applied directly)...but any suggestions would be welcome on tackling the swords. (i dont feel like wasting a whole bottle)


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

Beautiful tank.... How many Discus do you have in there...what size?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

nemo said:


> Beautiful tank.... How many Discus do you have in there...what size?


Thanks
I had 6 up until last week...then we got 4 more.
They are all between 2 and 3.5 inches.

Plan is to let them grow out a bit and then seperate for breeding purposes.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry i dont have any suggestions but whoa awsome tank!!....

i would like to see your blyxa in a couple weeks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beauty tank and nice variety of discus.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Beauty tank and nice variety of discus.


Thanks...theres like 7 different strains in there.
Golden 
red dragon
pearl dragon
royal lemon peel
Purple knights
Red Spotted Greens
oriental leopard dreams


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the discus look great. sucks that the hair algae is giving you such a hard time.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Great looking tank and mix of discus. Well done!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Genin said:


> Great looking tank and mix of discus. Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

OOh sorry..
If you have bad thread algea, try reducing your micro dosing, and observe closely after removing as much as you can manually.
It _might_ be as simple as that.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> OOh sorry..
> If you have bad thread algea, try reducing your micro dosing, and observe closely after removing as much as you can manually.
> It _might_ be as simple as that.


IT IS RESILIENT DIPPY

I vac it out and in three days its back in force.
I did some cleaning the other day and moved my filter intakes around(swords were cloggin them up)
Ive cut back on micros all together for the time being...and ive also cut back on c02 slightly.

I need to find a balance again arggggg


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't get frustrated









Just check levels every day or every other day, and you will find your balance in no time









is it me, or can't anyone see the pics anymore?


----------

